
Microsoft announces new Surface devices - s3r3nity
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/10/02/empowering-a-new-era-of-personal-productivity-with-new-surface-devices/#_ftnref5#jRt2FPRKhrfYwbZ4.97
======
coolspot
Microsoft comes closer and closer to Apple’s premium look & feel in hardware.

However $349 headphones might be too much.

